# Z28 Camaro Owner to a Nissan Owner



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Can someone please give me some points about Nissan to convince my friend that owns a Z28 Camaro to purchase a Nissan. What kind of power can 240sx's give? Would it be possible for him to spend less than $8000 for a fast 240sx that looks good, including the cost of the car? We are both located in around Arlington, Texas. I've seen a lot of SR20DET installs but I'm not sure how to make a 240sx look good. When I say look good, I mean better than a classic camaro/firebird and better than a Z28 camaro. My friend is also caucasion and he doens't want his car to look like rice or sound like rice. Basically no honda badges on a Nissan, no BIG spoilers, no LOW LOW car, just something faster than his Z28. He also loves 6 spd transmissions.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

dho said:


> * What kind of power can 240sx's give? Would it be possible for him to spend less than $8000 for a fast 240sx that looks good, including the cost of the car?*


Power-wise, I'm guessing a turbo'ed 240 (whether KA or SR20) would need 250-300 whp to be on par with a stock 4th-gen Camaro. Figure (stock) LT1's run high 13s/low 14s and LS1s are low-mid 13s.

Handling wise, I *think* a turbo 240 might be a little quicker than a Camaro through the twistayz, y0! Maybe not stock-for-stock but with an upgraded suspension (coilovers, good shocks). 240s have around a 50-50 weight distribution, and they're lighter than a Camaro.

Keep in mind though that a Camaro has all this going for it right out of the box. They are FAST in a straight line and they DO handle well. My g/f's '96 Z28 has over 220K, and the engine has never been cracked open for any maintenance, so don't anybody start with the "dumbestics are unreliable" crap. 

The one huge thing a modded 240 has over a Camaro is the sleeper factor. Not too many people are going to expect a 240 to be a rocket. The only ones who wouldn't be surprised are probably all on this board. 

One of my "dream" cars is an SR20DET-powered 240 to run in the Street Modified class in Solo II.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

What's wrong with the Z28? It's going to be really hard to find a car that meets those characteristics for that price and be faster. Is it and LT1 or an LS1?


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I think it's an LS1. I'm not sure, he had some LT4 heads on it till he wrecked it. I'm wanting him to go Nissan instead of a domestic. Do you think a 240sx with a nice bodykit will look better than a 1969 camaro or not? Do you think it'll be faster than one of those? How much would it take to purchase a S15 and then a SR20DET?

Maybe I should just give up and let him do his own thing. Since it's his car.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh I didn't realize he wreaked it......anyway if the image I have in my head of a 69 camaro z28 is correct I'd have to go with that, although if he could afford an S15 and the motor and all that, that's pretty tempting too.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I say let him go with the Camaro, there is nothing like pure power, and the torque!!


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)




----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

There is no body kit in the world that would make a 240SX look better than a '69 Camaro. 








(OK, so it's probably a '68.)


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Have him buy a 300zx tt


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

It's hard to make this car look much better


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

you know those ghetto 80's Camaro's and Firebirds that are rust covered as hell and us Nissan Owners always make fun of? 
tell him that his Camaro will look like those one day. if he wants to avoid being made fun of he better get a NISSAN!!!  

-Nick


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Nissan owners dont make fun of other cars, youre lying!


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

The only cars I make fun of are the Honda's. I truely hate Honda's from a peformance and handling aspect. Too many riced out civics. The one exception is the S2000. You see one or you hear a weedwacker/bumble bee on every major street.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Nissan owners dont make fun of other cars, youre lying! *


ow come on, youve never laughed at someones 86 Camaro that looked like it just rolled off the junkyard? How bout those ghetto red Chevettes, with a black hood and one white door? 

Maybe its just me then....

-Nick


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *
> 
> ow come on, youve never laughed at someones 86 Camaro that looked like it just rolled off the junkyard? How bout those ghetto red Chevettes, with a black hood and one white door?
> 
> ...


yeah, i do laugh at multi coloured rainbow crap, i have to admit!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

That's the camaro I'm talking about, mmmmmmm.........


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *
> 
> ow come on, youve never laughed at someones 86 Camaro that looked like it just rolled off the junkyard? How bout those ghetto red Chevettes, with a black hood and one white door?
> 
> ...


yes to the shitVet, all els is good in my book..... but i love newer cars and old just does not appeal to me unless its got BALLLZZZ


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

remind your friend about reliability
there's a reason a price drops so drastically over the years, as opposed to Nissan vehicles.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2002)

It is with my deepest regret that I agree with some of you guys. Yes, there are an astounding number of camaros that are rotting away in the backyards of men all over America, but you cannot deny the fact that power and torque kick the ass of your little four banger imports. It is very sad that these cars are getting thrown away like that. I don't even want to mention how many old ricers I see falling apart with their mismatched paint jobs. Don't even get me started on the Eclipse I saw a couple of days ago with a Sebring emblem on it. How many of you riceburners have those TYPE-R emblems plastered everywhere on your cars? Oh, How decorative! Camaro is one of the best automobiles produced, period. When I am driving through my town I await the disgusting "angry bee" sound of a ricer. They are everywhere. Like a disease infecting our roadways. I know that you are getting more and more pissed off as you read this-good. Don't run your mouth about something you have no idea on. You have probably never even driven a camaro, or domestic car. So, in closing, my RICE-EATER and I are going to ride off into the sunset, looking for another one of you to humiliate and defeat. Any time you want to race my camaro, you come get some.

Nothing beats the power of American Muscle.

[email protected]
"Rice sucks"


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

a fully restored 1969 z28 camaro sells for 20 to 30 grand i love my maxima and nissan in general but can you say a sentra will have that kind of resale value in thirty years hell the blue book value on my 72 chevy truck is 19 grand and if it were not for cars like that you would not have the performance you today and you sure would not have the tire tech you have today the 240sx is a good car and i would love to have 1 but give up a 69 camaro wrecked or not i would still keep the camaro


and about reliablity the only reson i rebuilt the engine was to put the vortec heads on and when i first got the truck it could smoke the tires in all three gears (3 speed manual tranny) and it had 3 flat cam lobes and the timing chain was worn out


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> power and torque kick the ass of your little four banger imports


Thank you for bringing this to my attention, I'll remember this next time a race a semi.



> I don't even want to mention how many old ricers I see falling apart with their mismatched paint jobs.


Yes, cars tend to fall apart w/ age regardless of whether they are domestic or imports.



> Don't even get me started on the Eclipse I saw a couple of days ago with a Sebring emblem on it. How many of you riceburners have those TYPE-R emblems plastered everywhere on your cars?


Not to mention the Mustang I saw a couple of days ago w/ a VTEC badge on it or the Thunderbird w/ a giant red 'R' painted across it and a huge APC banner to match. Rice is not limited to imports.



> I know that you are getting more and more pissed off as you read this-good.


Not really, it reminds me of the tobacco chewing good ol' boys raving about there domestic rust buckets.



> You have probably never even driven a camaro, or domestic car.


Yes and yes. Contrary to your belief, a Camaro is not some rare super car. It catches my eye as much as a station wagon.



> So, in closing, my RICE-EATER and I are going to ride off into the sunset, looking for another one of you to humiliate and defeat. Any time you want to race my camaro, you come get some.


Uh-huh  Thank you for bringing that to my attention. You can head back to Hicksville and enjoy your NASCAR while drinking Light beer and eating porkrinds. Before you jump in and starting raving like an idiot on your first post, perhaps you should read around and learn that many of us 'ricey Nissan owners' also own and/or enjoy domestic cars. I also respect the power of domestic motors, do I think they are superior....no.


----------

